# Deceased Equine Removal?



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just bones? Absolutely nothing. Except maybe gather them up and see if anyone will bite to buy them on Craiglist for art projects.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

That's what I thought. Figured I would double-check.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds freaky


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ewwwww......a pet cemetery? Sounds like a horror movie.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, that would be a pet sematary.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

If you have not actually purchased the property yet - you can specify that the sellers "clean up" the bones as part of the purchase agreement.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

No one buries dead moose or deer. Why not just let the bones become part of nature? There may be many tiny insects at work.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Saddlebag, 

I would at the least move them. The "burned" horse is right beside the barn. Others are scattered around the pasture, and there are skulls on the front porch that would also be moved.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd be really curious as to why all those bones are lying around in the first place. But I don't think you would have to do anything special with them removal-wise, good luck finding a place!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

zurmdahl said:


> I'd be really curious as to why all those bones are lying around in the first place. But I don't think you would have to do anything special with them removal-wise, good luck finding a place!


Regrettably, neighbors tell me the owner wasn't a champ at caring for his horses. But given the placement of most of them, they have to at _least_ move to somewhere else on the property to be buried/Nature's course.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd want to move them too. 

Maybe a vet school would want some of the skulls & bones? Or a farrier - leg bones?


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'd want to move them too.
> 
> Maybe a vet school would want some of the skulls & bones? Or a farrier - leg bones?


I was thinking the same thing. I know of 1 fully intact skeleton I could easily donate to the local university, and anything else I find just... Get rid of them. If they weren't so close to the barn/main house, I wouldn't fuss so much.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck and may you begin to create happy memories on the property!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I would ask what these horses or animal died of if you bring your horses there than you should know other wise just put the bone in the wood and say a prayer


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Better check for monsters under the bed as well


----------

